# Micro USB OTG.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I got bored today and looked up diy mod for this. Man its pretty handy for I don't know what but looks cool lol.

It would be cool for music or movies and people who use massive amounts of storage lol.

Thought I'd share this for people who doesn't know our gnex are capable of.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Secure dongle to your butt.
It's like a keychain.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Secure dongle to your butt.
> It's like a keychain.


Lol. I mostly made this for my n7 whenever it comes..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

You need to buy some shrink tubing.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You need to buy some shrink tubing.


I know it but man it was so muggy and hot to go back out hahaha.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I know it but man it was so muggy and hot to go back out hahaha.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Let this be a lesson for you. Always have some shrink tubing on hand.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

Did the same yesterday. I also need shrink tubing. Hot glue has sufficed. I ordered about three otg cables but they won't be in from china till mid august. Had to have one now for the n7.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

doobie711 said:


> Did the same yesterday. I also need shrink tubing. Hot glue has sufficed. I ordered about three otg cables but they won't be in from china till mid august. Had to have one now for the n7.


Nice. Yea but someone was talking about soldering one inside the n7 and so but will see anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Secure dongle to your butt.
> It's like a keychain.


Reminds me of a wallet chain.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Pretty cool using a mouse lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I can't even imagine my 6400 DPI mouse on a screen that tiny...


----------



## snowboarda42 (Mar 1, 2012)

What site did you find the DIY from?


----------



## kevincat3556 (Mar 26, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I can't even imagine my 6400 DPI mouse on a screen that tiny...


 Me either. Razer naga epic. 5600dpi. Lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

snowboarda42 said:


> What site did you find the DIY from?


Search YouTube. Micro USB otg.

You'll see a few videos on how to do it and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

